# Skateboarding - Cocoa Beach Skatepark



## Timinator (Aug 5, 2008)

Some shots of Mike Rogers - Two time Cancer survivor and founder of the
"Grind for Life" cancer foundation. Mike was recently seen on ESPN's
X-Games.   
http://www.grindforlife.org/


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 6, 2008)

what's up with the eye patch?


----------



## matt-l (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, skating with one eye is hard.

great shots, not really into bowl skating much myself, mostly street.

you've done a good job keeping all the limbs in the shots and not cutting any off

:thumbup:


----------



## Timinator (Aug 7, 2008)

> what's up with the eye patch?


 
Mike has had several surgeries, lost a lot of the side of his face including
his eye.  He wears the patch, because some people tend to get freaked out seeing someone with no eye.


----------

